# Как определить сколько памети требует программа?

## idealist

Я раньше тор-ом пользовался  :Smile: 

```

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  Command           

23767 idealist  15   0 28604  27m  17m S  1.9 29.8   5:24.34 MozillaFirebird   

23776 idealist  15   0 28604  27m  17m S  0.0 29.8   0:00.00 MozillaFirebird
```

Я cчитал, что VIRT это и есть кол-во памяти, а SHR cчитал за память занятую совмесно разделяемыми библиотеками. Но меня относительно этого все чаще мучают сомнения.   :Sad: 

Помогите!

PS. Есть ли возможность посмотреть с кем делиться  shared memory?

----------

## Zoltan

Есть довольно крутая программа pmap. Показывает всю карту памяти процесса включая все динамические библиотеки.

----------

